# BB-Shooting



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :bonk:

Haven't shot a lot with plastic BBs, but inside house those are better than BBs made of steel.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Since that ammo is so light, do you use very light bands?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Charles

I use Heymans Flexaband green, it's 0,55mm thick and tapered from 12 mm to 8 mm and active length 20 cm

With heavier ammo I use same bands but then it's usually tapered from 1" to 3/4".


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I shoot airsoft pellets with 15mm tbs.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

pult421 said:


> I shoot airsoft pellets with 15mm tbs.


What is the weight of those pellets you use ?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

About 1.5 g i believe


----------

